# Poison Bottle on TV Show



## RedGinger (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha, I'm sure THIS will help!  LOL


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jun 27, 2011)

Skip to about 5:26 to see the bottle...

 Maybe Poison_Us can tell us if it's rare? []


----------



## #1twin (Jun 27, 2011)

And I thought my brown glass stoppers just went in my whiskey flask bottles[] Wish they would have dug deeper and got down to the real good stuff. Thanks for the funny clip.  Marvin


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah, well, then they would have had more bottles to remove to the "Haunted Museum"  LOL.  But I agree with you, #1. Imagine what else is in there, or the privy? 

 Your thought makes me question why they didn't put bumps on the stoppers too.  I guess they did the best they could, or were lazy.  Someone back then could have thought or done just that.  Never to twain shall meet!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 28, 2011)

Years ago they didn't have corks and screw tops? I did not know that.


----------



## kwalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Well THAT was intense...too bad it was broken [] otherwise it maybe wouldve been a nice one.


----------



## #1twin (Jun 28, 2011)

Imagine what kind of boogie's they would say they heard deep down in a privy[][][] 
 Those poison's are pretty common around here.   Marvin


----------



## Poison_Us (Jun 29, 2011)

We watch this show.  As soon as he picked up the bottle, I recognized it.  It's a KV-1, so no big find.  I thought about emailing them and giving him some background of the item they found, but never got around to it.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 30, 2011)

What did you think of tonight's show?  The Civil War finds were pretty cool.  They found a bullet that an expert said had been gnawed on.  He explained that this was used in the times when there was no anesthetic and the patient would literally "bite the bullet".  I had heard this was a misnomer, as it really referred to the soldiers ripping open the packets of powder with their teeth.  I suppose either/or could be true.


----------



## glass man (Jul 1, 2011)

I missed the poison episode ,but NINA saw it.Was really proud when she told me she knew right off it was a poison cause of what I  had taught her....groovy..good for somen any way!


 Yep LAUR,I would say all kinda antiques were haunted and had to be removed to the "HAUNTED MUSEUM"![8D]  "This shroder's bitters is so very haunted it is a danger to you ,your kids,grand kids and the yet unborn in your family! IT MUST AT ONCE GO TO THE "HAUNTED MUSEUM!![][][]

 Wonder why when the get to the museum thay suddenly lose their power?HHHMMM JAMIE


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 2, 2011)

Jamie is trying the ol' Jedi mind trick.  Remember, it doesn't work on the Huts..pizza or otherwise...


----------

